# Cores de Afuá - Ilha de Marajó



## ricfelix (Mar 3, 2011)

Afuá é uma cidadezinha da Ilha de Marajó conhecida por ser toda sob palafitas e pelas bicicletas, muitas estilizadas.


1-









2-









3-










4-









5-










6-










7-










8-










9-










10-










11-










12-










13-










14-










15-











16-










17-










18-










19-









20-










21-










22-










23-










24-










25-










26-










27-










28-










29-










30-










31-










32-











33-











34-











35-










36-










37-










38-










39-


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Que Cidade Maravilhosa, sou louco para conhecer!!!!


----------



## Rodriogs (May 3, 2008)

muito linda mesmo. Um vilarejo de contos de fadas amazônico.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Muito show! Quero conhecer um dia.


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

Que lugar precioso <3

Alguém sabe dizer se há tratamento de efluentes? Pra ficar melhor só trocando essas telhas de amianto por umas de cerâmica :happy:


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Tão lindinha...
Quero voltar pra Marajó :lovethem: e visitar Afuá...

Bjks, migo!


----------



## Loro. (Jul 30, 2010)

Lindo lugar, obrigado por compartilhar as fotos.


----------



## Mr.Falcon (May 1, 2012)

Bacana quando a comunidade dá espaço para a beleza! Parabéns aos afuenses!


----------



## Alyzando Cresce (Jan 6, 2012)

As fotos não aparecem pra mim


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Cidade bem agradável, quando for no Pará tenho que ir lá


----------



## Rdx MG (Jan 19, 2011)

Existe tratamento de esgoto nessa cidade?


----------

